# Flowmaster Force II cat-back exhaust just released



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Flowmaster Web-site [$749.60]

Car ID [$449.27]

Flowmaster just came out with a full dual rear exit cat-back exhaust for the 2011-2012 Cruze. Doesn't look too bad, especially for the Car ID price. My only question is, how does it sound compared to the Magnaflow?


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

not bad. I like how my exhaust is hidden under my rear bumper cover


----------



## j.thomson (Feb 15, 2013)

can i run this on my 1.4 Lt2 or is dual exhaust only on rs packages i know i have single now but is the space and everything there to upgrade to this?


----------



## AlwaysSunny (Dec 30, 2012)

Smurfenstein said:


> Flowmaster Web-site [$749.60]
> 
> Car ID [$449.27]
> 
> Flowmaster just came out with a full dual rear exit cat-back exhaust for the 2011-2012 Cruze. Doesn't look too bad, especially for the Car ID price. My only question is, how does it sound compared to the Magnaflow?


What happened to the $449.27 price? How come it went up $200?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

